# Augmented and diminished



## TJM

If I augment or diminish an interval, aren't I actually changing from my original scale to a new scale? Aren't I tonicizing or modulating whenever I use a spelling that includes notes not in my original scale?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Not necessarily, 

For example in a minor key you can sharpen the 6th and 7th degrees and remain with the same tonic. 

If you diminish a chord then that chord could be seen as a dominant to some other tonic, but it depends on context.


----------



## TJM

Help me along a little farther. If you raise the 7th degree, as in your first example, would that not be a new harmonic minor scale, or at least tonicized from the minor scale temporarily (even if you call the new interval "augmented" rather than "major"?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, it is the harmonic minor scale but the tonic will still be the same. 

In Classical era music, you really need to see a IV-V-I before you can call anything a tonic. Adding an accidental is not enough to change it.


----------

